# Using Credit Cards in Aruba???



## KCI (Feb 12, 2008)

We are not sure if we want to use our cc in restaurants, etc in Aruba.  Although I do not want to have to bring a bunch of cash and knowing that the restaurants are pretty expensive, we are trying to decide.  Anyone have any thought about using cc in nice restaurants or should we bring cash???


----------



## ajlm33 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been to Aruba three times and have never felt unsecure about using credit cards at restaurants, supermarkets, merchants, or at any other vendor. You are charged in US dollars automatically (at least on my MC card) so I haven't had to worry about an foreign exchange rate or anything, and I have never had a problem yet. Maybe I've just been lucky with my charges to date, but I also don't like the idea of having to carry around a large amount of cash in any country.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 12, 2008)

There are also a number of ATM machines if you find you need more cash - I know I have used the one at the Radisson w/o any issues.


----------



## LDT (Feb 12, 2008)

We have used AmEx, Visa, MC and Discover in Aruba.  Never had a single issue in seven trips.  

I have heard of some banks charging a conversion fee but I don't see how they can since it is already converted to US dollars.  You may want to check with your CC company and make sure.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 12, 2008)

Some banks charge a fee for a foreign transaction, even though charge is in U.S. dollars. For instance, my BOA credit card agreement states: "If you make a Foreign Transaction, we will assess a transaction fee (FINANCE CHARGE) equal to 3.00% of the U.S. dollar amount of each such foreign transaction. This is in addition to any other applicable transaction fees."

We always use credit cards when traveling, but now we use the Capital One credit card for travel outside of the U.S., because it does not charge a foreign transaction fee.


----------



## KCI (Feb 12, 2008)

We're used to the transaction fee cause when we go to Cancun, our visa card charges us.


----------



## laxmom (Feb 13, 2008)

Never had an issues while there although I had heard on another board that many people recommended changing your cc number when you returned.  They said that a lot of merchants in Aruba still used the nuckle buster type cc machine, which I did find true.  We did not use our debit card just to be safe.  We had no issues.

If that is your concern, would an Amex gift card be an option?  I would do the travelers check thing before I carried that much cash even in this country.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 14, 2008)

I have never paid cash in a restaurant in Aruba.  I do, however, take cash for the casinos


----------



## MikeM132 (Feb 14, 2008)

I always use a cc out of the US. You generally get the best possible exchange rate that way. There is no more security risk than at a US restaurant. If your waiter/waitress is going to run a duplicate bill and charge you it could just as easily happen in New Jersey as Aruba or anywhere. Plus, with a cc, you always have that 60 day period to protest a charge. The only reason I'd use cash is if I was worried about privacy and you didn't want somebody to know how you spend your money. Myself, I could care less who sees my credit card record.


----------

